# Is this puppy long haired?



## busero (Sep 26, 2017)

I have been told that this puppy is long haired and I plan to pick him up on Sunday, but I cannot tell if he is surely long haired. My family had a short haired german shepherd when I was younger and he was amazing! It's not a huge deal, but I just wanted a long haired puppy as my first one.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Never had a long hair. Definitely longer than the short haired I've had in the past at that age though. Either way, absolutely GORGEOUS puppy! Congrats!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely looks long haired to me. Here's a picture of my short haired pup at 14 wks for comparison.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, that's a coatie. Coaties come in many variations of length, it basically means their hair is longer than short and stock lengths. Some longcoats are super long, and others are more mid-length. This is my mid-length boy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes! And such an adorable pup.


----------

